# Today, I held hands with a girl while walking, for the first time ever.



## SAnonimous (Mar 20, 2014)

A great achievement for me, at least.

We came from a great concert that ended a hour and a half ago. We had a great, great time... as we normally do, lol. As I was sending her home... I casually told her something like what if we walked like "this" instead *Lifts hand up slightly*, then we just grabbed each other's hand at the same time, pretty much. I let my grip loose slightly, to test if she really wants to hold on... she did, because I could feel her tightening her grip. I then did too, of course, just a bit.

Well, she then told me about the fact(?) that she's too busy with school at the moment, and doesn't really want a full relationship, but that i'm not the problem at all... and times change. I was happy to hear that, tbh, and I know that things will just be going uphill from now... because we can still spend time with each other, even though we're not in a relationship yet. So, i'm still very happy


----------



## photorealisticotakuman (May 8, 2013)

SAnonimous said:


> A great achievement for me, at least.
> 
> We came from a great concert that ended a hour and a half ago. We had a great, great time. As I was sending her home... I casually told her something like what if we walked like "this" instead *Lifts hand up slightly*, then we just grabbed each other's hand at the same time, pretty much. I let my grip loose slightly, to test if she really wants to hold on... she did, because I could feel her tightening her grip. I then did too, of course, just a bit.
> 
> Well, she then told me about the fact(?) that she's too busy with school at the moment, and doesn't really want a full relationship, but that i'm not the problem at all... and times change. I was happy to hear that, tbh, and I know that things will just be going uphill from now... because we can still spend time with each other, even though we're not in a relationship yet. Nevertheless, i'm very happy


that is awesome man!!!!!!!!!!!! I've been daydreaming of holding hands with some girl recently too. I am in your situation, girl likes me back but is busy and doesn't want a relationship yet.

Well done man!!!!:clap:clap


----------



## josi (May 18, 2014)

Aww that's awesome!! What a great achievement  Maybe it won't even be that long until you two try and start a relationship  Good luck!


----------



## SAnonimous (Mar 20, 2014)

photorealisticotakuman said:


> that is awesome man!!!!!!!!!!!! I've been daydreaming of holding hands with some girl recently too. I am in your situation, girl likes me back but is busy and doesn't want a relationship yet.
> 
> Well done man!!!!:clap:clap


Thanks!!!

And I wish you luck!! I say, just gather up your courage, and do what I did  She didn't mind it even though she didn't want a relationship yet, because the reason was that she's busy... not that she doesn't like me... and since your situation is the same - I say, do it, you have nothing to lose!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

It is a nice feeling to hold hands with a girl, congratulations. Hope you guys continue to see each other.


----------



## Cylon (Mar 15, 2013)

Epic achievement!!  Hope I can share this experience too one day!


----------



## SAnonimous (Mar 20, 2014)

Noca said:


> It is a nice feeling to hold hands with a girl, congratulations. Hope you guys continue to see each other.


Thanks  And we definitely will... This was our second 'date' (though we never use the word "date"),and she made it clear that she wants to go out with me again


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

SAnonimous said:


> A great achievement for me, at least.
> 
> We came from a great concert that ended a hour and a half ago. We had a great, great time... as we normally do, lol. As I was sending her home... I casually told her something like what if we walked like "this" instead *Lifts hand up slightly*, then we just grabbed each other's hand at the same time, pretty much. I let my grip loose slightly, to test if she really wants to hold on... she did, because I could feel her tightening her grip. I then did too, of course, just a bit.
> 
> Well, she then told me about the fact(?) that she's too busy with school at the moment, and doesn't really want a full relationship, but that i'm not the problem at all... and times change. I was happy to hear that, tbh, and I know that things will just be going uphill from now... because we can still spend time with each other, even though we're not in a relationship yet. So, i'm still very happy


Sounds so great. And I think there is something deeply romantic about holding hands, almost magic  So, I wish you a happy continuation!


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Nice man.. That's a great achievement for _anyone_ with SA. Holding a girls hand for the first time and realizing its welcome/wanted is always an amazing feeling.


----------



## DragnoticChaos4231 (Oct 10, 2012)

Happy for you dude  Hope things get even better for ya


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Congrats.You should've gone for the kiss though


----------



## SAnonimous (Mar 20, 2014)

sonny680 said:


> Congrats.You should've gone for the kiss though


Ah, no. Idk if you read that part of my OP, but as we held hands, she basically explained to me that she is so busy right now that she couldn't maintain a relationship.

So a kiss, at that moment, would have (I thought) seemed like me trying to force a relationsip on her.

Next time - perhaps I will go in for it.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

^Going with your gut is usually the best approach.

Jealous... want girl's hand, would hold all day... 

Edit: attached to a girl ideally.


----------



## SAnonimous (Mar 20, 2014)

crimeclub said:


> ^Going with your gut is usually the best approach.
> 
> Jealous... want girl's hand, would hold all day...
> 
> Edit: attached to a girl ideally.


Ah well, don't be jealous... that hand in hand walk might as well been the last we will ever have, because I feel like next time we're walking together again and when it feels right, she should initiate it instead... cause if I would initiate it again, I would seem desparate. And if she doesn't... well, then it will never happen again, i'm afraid.

I do miss that feeling already.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

SAnonimous said:


> Ah well, don't be jealous... that hand in hand walk might as well been the last we will ever have, because I feel like next time we're walking together again and when it feels right, she should initiate it instead... cause if I would initiate it again, I would seem desparate. And if she doesn't... well, then it will never happen again, i'm afraid.
> 
> Also, do you think it matters if our fingers are interlocked, or not? because the first time, they weren't. I've heard people say that there's a distinct difference between the two.


Ive never interlocked fingers with a girl the first time, regardless of whether either of us might have wanted it the first-time hand-hold always has a bit of inhibition to it. Though I generally go for more shy and reserved girls so the 'Display of affection trajectory' is usually a bit less accented for me, but I'd say don't worry about it, genuine interest can't be quantified by cliches likes that.

But don't feel bad man, I was dating a girl recently, we were talking and texting every day, flirting, I was falling for her bad, and on our 3rd date we were holding hands then kissing near the end, the next day she gave me the bad news, and a week later she had a Facebook profile pic of her with another guy. It happens, all is fair in love and war. lol.

Edit: and you're right, the ball is in her court right now, if anything is going to happen it's going to be her move unless she's throwing out some clear signals.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

That's so nice! I'm happy for you.


----------

